# New 911 Joining this club



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Hi Guys,

After a couple of years of very happy TT ownership which ended this weekend (car was sold to a fellow forum member)

My New car will be with me in 5 days and i feel like a kid again, my jaw hurts as i cant stop grinning  

996 C4S Cab

with a spec as follows-

Artic Silver with Black Leather 
Large Leather Pack 
P11 Auto dimming mirrors with rain sensor 
P16 PCM II 
P74 Litronic Headlights 
XLF Sports exhaust system 
XME Rear section of center console in exterior colour 
XMP Sun visors in leather 
XNS Steering column in leather 
XPA 3 Spoke sports steering wheel in leather 
XSC Porsche crest embossed on head restraints 
XSD Seat buttons in leather 
XTG Inner sill finishers leather 
X54 Stainless steel tailpipes-chrome plated 
X70 Door entry guards in stainless steel 
Y23 Tiptronic gear lever / Handbrake lever in leather/aluminium 
249 Tiptronic S 
342 Heated seats 
446 Wheel centre set 
450 Porsche Ceramic Composite Break (PCCB) 
513 Lumbar support right 
586 Lumbar support left 
635 ParkAssist 
668 Handset for phone module 
680 Bose Sound System 
692 CD Autochanger 
982 Soft ruffled leather seat system

And not forgetting the hardtop 

Will post pics as soon as its on my drive, roll on the Summer i say

Cheers


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Enjoy, looks like an awesome machine.

Quite rare to find the Ceramic brake option on a non GT or Turbo 996.


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Thanks Paul,

Very rare you're right, only on there as its a Show car

Plus Saves me 5.5k  so can't complain


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

WOW! nice spec. A 911 is top of my "one day" list. Look forward to the pic's...and review. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

I did the 911 thing a few years back - predictably red and with a tail - very eighties 

Maybe again in the future but the TT is fine just now


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

That's a very nice spec.  The C4S is, IMHO, the nicest looking 996. I'm sure it'll be handy having 4WD too. :wink:


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Very jealous mate!!! You will really notice how much better the ceramic brakes are if you go on the track with them.


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Cheers Guys,

Yep its one of those things i can now cross of the list, and its very reassuring to have the 4wd

4 days to go and counting, only worrying thing is ive heard the PCCB can be shot after one trackday but im defo looking fwd to the clean alloys


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

That sounds like an awesome car and I'm sure you'll love it.

Welcome to the fold 

Get some pics up when you get it!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

sssgucci said:


> Very jealous mate!!! You will really notice how much better the ceramic brakes are if you go on the track with them.


You are joking of course!

They "spall" and fall apart with hard and determined use. Ceramic braked car owners are now reverting to the steel brakes and boxing up the ceramic brakes to refit to the car at re-sale time.

That was one of the major gripes of those who invested in the ceramic brakes. They tracked them, the brakes fell apart and Porsche told them they were not designed for track use!...IIRC a replacement set cost around Â£28k a couple of years ago. 
And there's me bleating about Â£400 for a wheel bearing :wink:

A little more here: http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... 7&f=48&h=0
And plenty elsewhere!

Dave


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> IIRC a replacement set cost around Â£28k a couple of years ago.


Are you sure?

It only costs about Â£5k to specify them in a new Cayman S.

I guess they don't cost that much (28k) these days.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i think the earlier ceramic brakes had alot of problems, but from what ive been hearing on the Rennteam forums they newer porkers havent had any problems at all! Plus, no brake dust!

Welcome to the Club Harv [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> sssgucci said:
> 
> 
> > Very jealous mate!!! You will really notice how much better the ceramic brakes are if you go on the track with them.
> ...


Your more up to speed on these things but when I went on track the ceramic braked car was far superior to the non-ceramic braked car. I guess the uprated non-ceramic ones are best.


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Ok So i picked the car up on Sat Morn, and WOWWWWWWWWWWWWW what a feeling straight down the A40 met a mate in town, and the car just felt perfect, no twitching, lots of reserves the ease of having the tip and as when grunt by knocking it down a gear and vrooom, the lovely sound of the exhaust, and i really wasnt ready for the attention i felt a little self conscious at times as people do stare, the car is on an 06 plate and was gleaming.

My friend helped me take the hardtop off and stored it away, and i literally didnt stop grinning, every time i walked up to the car i had an inane grin again and again, still do this morn.

The interior looked very nice and in addition all the stiching is in silver thread which really makes it a little different, i loved the deatiling on and around the dash even around the bose speakers and visors, It certainly had the wow factor (for me espec) for any friends that saw it.

I got through a a tank of fuel(town driving about 160 miles :roll: :wink: ) but worth every penny, reminded me of the feeling i had when i first bought my TT.

I took a few photos yest and will download them this eve, but just had to say im incredibly happy to have been able to join this club.

Cheers All


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Pics attached on ofoto-

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLandin ... share&Ux=0


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Looks really nice. Enjoy this good weather that's meant to be on its way 8)


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Cheers Paul also congrats on the M5 one of my mates has the M6 and im sure you are going to have a ball, engine note is superb


----------



## skinster6 (Mar 23, 2006)

Congrats Harv, looks absolutely amazing mate! 
Contact me when you've had enough of the attention - lol

Looking after your TTR buddy, she is allot of fun, thanks for all your help!
Have booked all the work in for body repairs, then alloys after that so should look like new this time next month!


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Thanks Iain and im glad you enjoying the TT, also good to know its in safe hands.

Roll on the Summer 8)


----------

